# Hacking Cough



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

One of our does has a hacking cough, and has had for months. We have wormed her, but she still hacks. It's not a lot, and usually only 1 or 2 times and usually after she eats. Sounds kind of like she is coughing up a furball. We wormed her about a month ago, any other suggestions?


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Is your hay dry and dusty? Does it have mold? Sounds like your goat is reacting to her feed. Maybe an allergy if she doesn't seem sick otherwise. I have an elderly doe who wheezes, but does not have a fever or discharge. The vet says its allergies.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

One of my babies does this dry, hacking thing after eating...our hay is superb...I think it is just the way she brings up her cud...


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I have had goats with that same cough. Sometimes I will put a seperate bucket of water with some THYME oil in it. If the goats need it they will drink it, and it does help. It seems to sooth their throat. When I have that cough I will put a drop the thyme oil in a cup of hot tea, it really does help.


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

'Occasional' coughing is probably due to dust/allergy and nothing to be concerned about, however, if your goat has been 'dry' coughing 'a lot', the coughing is becoming more frequent, if he/she coughs particularly after exertion (running or playing hard), and has no nasal discharge or fever, you might suspect lung worm.

Lung worm can do some serious damage to the lung tissue. If lung worm is present for a long time, it will do irreversible damage to the lungs and your goat may begin to have bouts of pneumonia due to the irritation. Eventually the lungs will become so badly damaged the goat could die. 

Even if it's been wormed with other wormers (Ivomec/Ivomec 'Plus'/Panacuar/Safeguard, these are not very effective against lung worm. These wormers are VERY effective for parasites found in the gut, but do not work as effectively in the respiratory system where you find lung worm.

A wormer that works very well for the eradication of lung worm is levamisole. (brand names are Levasol, Tramisol) It is OTC, you may find it at feed stores or a Tractor Supply, but you can order it online also.

http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/cgi-...nj.html?L+scstore+qbkr4166ffe4cfe4+1131908159

Dose is 2cc per 100 lbs, Injected SQ...three seperate times...spaced 10 days apart to kill all eggs/larvae as they hatch and before they reach adulthood and begin to lay more eggs.

There is also a powdered Levasole Sheep Drench. The goat dose would be 1 1/2 times the sheep dose.

http://www.wormer.com/sheep-goat-wormer.htm

Since the lungworm eggs are partially embryonated as they pass out through the bowel of the host, they are heavier than other species of worm eggs, thus they sink to the bottom of the slide, below the normal field of visibility, and may not be detected during fecal flotation tests, so it is a good idea to treat for lungworm if you have a goat with an unexplained persistant cough.

Levamisole is quite safe to use during pregnancy and while nursing babies as well. And BTW, there is NO withdrawal time for human consumption of milk from a doe that's been treated with Levamisole! Levamisole has been 'reported' to cause abortions... But this is *ONLY* when used at *3X or higher recommended dosage *


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

How young do you need to worry if it is lungworm...my doeling that coughs is about 8 or 9 weeks old...


----------



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks witchysharon! I thought that Ivomec was for lung worms too. Appreciate your time in giving all of that information :bow:


----------



## witchysharon (Oct 9, 2004)

_my doeling that coughs is about 8 or 9 weeks old_

While it IS possible for a goat to ingest the immature forms coughed up out of the lungs of another goat with lung worm while eating (as in the case of sharing the same feeder), I don't think you have to worry about lungworm in a goat this young.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

My little goats have a hacking cough but it mostly happens right after I clean the stalls or put out hay due to so much dust. It always worrys me if they go coughing but they don't do it to much. Only when I do thats stuff in my barn. 

Which I can understand why it so darn dusty and dry.


----------

